# Weight loss so far



## donovan2123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thought I would share my weight loss diary so far.

Started:



So I started dieting again in January, this included a 500 calorie deficit, and weight training 5 days a week. I did this for 4 weeks.





I then decided to try lyle mcdonald PSMF for 4 weeks which included full body Workout twice a week. Which I completed.

Then decided to have a two week diet break which I kept completed and remained under maintenance throughout.





I have just started a second round of PSMF this week which will last for a further 4 weeks. Once this is finished I will then work my way up to a maintenance.

Now I thought the difference between photos pre PSMF and post don't look huge, then I looked at my upper back and studied photo and I would say I have lost 0 muscle so far but have definitely lost fat mainly from my back, also bare in mind the post psmf photo was taken immediately after my two week diet break so good chance of water retention.

Anyways just thought I would share my success so far. And will update this in 4 weeks time after my next photo


----------



## donovan2123 (Dec 30, 2009)

One thing I would like to mention is I am having serious issues getting rid of the love handles but I guess this will be the last place I lose the weight


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

donovan2123 said:


> One thing I would like to mention is I am having serious issues getting rid of the love handles but I guess this will be the last place I lose the weight


With most males it tends to be the area where the fat is the last to go. Good work so far though mate. Keep it up  .


----------



## f4tb0y (Jan 11, 2014)

Excellent progress, keep it up dude.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good work so far keep it up!

As @ki3rz said, love handles are one of the last to go with men. Other areas maybe lower belly and chest too


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Great job, looking like you're progressing well! :thumbup1:


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Well done


----------



## donovan2123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks guys for the clarification. Not looking for sympathy lol. What you guys reckon could I have visible six pack in 5 weeks?


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

great progress so far! keep it up.

losing the belly fat and love handles is a goal for me too!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

donovan2123 said:


> Thanks guys for the clarification. Not looking for sympathy lol. What you guys reckon could I have visible six pack in 5 weeks?


Possibly, are you training abs too?


----------



## donovan2123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes I do train them, probably not as much as I should. However I will aim to train them every other day starting next week


----------



## donovan2123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Did some calculations today so in 45 days I have lost 6% body fat (caliper tested), have gone for 200 pounds to 186, and from 25% down to 19% bf


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

good progress buddy.

This next 4 week diet going to be 500kcals under maint again? How much cardio a week?

i dont think you will have abs in 5 week tho


----------



## donovan2123 (Dec 30, 2009)

UlsterRugby said:


> good progress buddy.
> 
> This next 4 week diet going to be 500kcals under maint again? How much cardio a week?
> 
> i dont think you will have abs in 5 week tho


No doing RFL PSMF, I started second round last Monday and plan to do 4 weeks of it then will come of and eat below maintenance, before last Monday I had been on a two week diet break which I still ate 500 under maintenence.


----------



## donovan2123 (Dec 30, 2009)

UlsterRugby said:


> good progress buddy.
> 
> This next 4 week diet going to be 500kcals under maint again? How much cardio a week?
> 
> i dont think you will have abs in 5 week tho


Doing 0 cardio, but that's because of the diet I am on, I plan to introduce 2 weeks of EC in hope that will give me the last push. Obviously I will be going back to a more normal diet after this second stint.

Yes I agree not sure I will have good visible pack, but guess you never know...


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Why does the diet not allow you to do cardio ? :confused1:


----------



## donovan2123 (Dec 30, 2009)

UlsterRugby said:


> Why does the diet not allow you to do cardio ? :confused1:


That exactly. Lol


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

donovan2123 said:


> One thing I would like to mention is I am having serious issues getting rid of the love handles but I guess this will be the last place I lose the weight


why on earth does you diet 'not allow' you to do cardio?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> why on earth does you diet 'not allow' you to do cardio?


Because the cal intake is VERY low on it I believe


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Because the cal intake is VERY low on it I believe


500 below maint he said did he not? Maybe ive picked it up wrong. But i would go 500 below maint then burn 500 by adding cardio, easy way to lose 2lb of FAT a week not just weight


----------



## donovan2123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Psmf by lyle mcdonald is a low calorie diet around 1000 calories a day, nearly all made up from protein, vegetables and needed daily nutrients.

I was referring to my diet break where I had been 500 under.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Good progress so far mate.

Impressive stuff, keep at it. Your moobs looked horrendous, looking much better now!


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

donovan2123 said:


> Psmf by lyle mcdonald is a low calorie diet around 1000 calories a day, nearly all made up from protein, vegetables and needed daily nutrients.
> 
> I was referring to my diet break where I had been 500 under.


I get you know my mistake.

Sounds terrible, its much more sustainable and lees likey to rebound to diet 500 below maint and add daily cardio and heavy weight sessions 3 times a week.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> I get you know my mistake.
> 
> Sounds terrible, its much more sustainable and lees likey to rebound to diet 500 below maint and add daily cardio and heavy weight sessions 3 times a week.


Psmf was never designed as a sustainable diet. Could be wrong but I'm pretty sure it was initially designed for the morbidly obese who needed quick fat loss for their health.

Lyle himself says the majority who go on it would be better off on a flexible diet instead.


----------



## donovan2123 (Dec 30, 2009)

BrahmaBull said:


> Psmf was never designed as a sustainable diet. Could be wrong but I'm pretty sure it was initially designed for the morbidly obese who needed quick fat loss for their health.
> 
> Lyle himself says the majority who go on it would be better off on a flexible diet instead.


Which I am lol haha, joking aside it works for me and I am seeing good results from it. So plan to run for a another month and then drop to a normal 500 deficit


----------



## donovan2123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Quick update, no stats yet but mirror is telling the story, seeing much less love handles face on, so weight must be coming off there currently


----------



## donovan2123 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## donovan2123 (Dec 30, 2009)

All taking with gopro and selfi stick, hence funny angles


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Really impressive


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

donovan2123 said:


> View attachment 172170
> View attachment 172171
> View attachment 172172


Great work, fella! Keep at it.


----------



## donovan2123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just quick update, weight is staying of, haven't been training that much since holiday but been keeping up the healthy diet at maintenance 1700cal

Will post a few new pics in couple of weeks once I start hitting the gym again (-:


----------

